# kribs not pairing



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have 2 kribs in my 10g (only temporarily), an albino male and regular female. they've been in there for about 2-3 weeks and the male just bullies the female around. is there a way to coax them into pairing? would getting a third krib help at all?
thanks :]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are not pairing because they may well be different species...but i doubt it...they just may not be compatible...
make sure to give them plenty of places to hide...they also like to spawn in caves..a 4" clay flower pot with a chunk broken out of the lip and turned upside down will make a nice place for them to have babies...
feed them good for a week or two..then do a 40% water change...put the temp at 80 F...then see how they do...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks john! howve you been?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

A third may help, (another female), but not in a 10gal, wait till you have the space first.


----------

